# Website for rod/lure building folks



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

Go build it  

`bucket


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jannsnetcraft are great folks to deal with.

Here's a few more:
*Suppliers*
Barlow's Tackle, http://www.barlowstackle.com
Stamina Quality Components, http://www.staminainc.com
Hagens, http://www.hagensfish.com


*Tackle & Rod building sites*
Tackleunderground.Com,http://www.tackleunderground.com
Tackle Making.Com, http://www.tacklemaking.com


----------

